# If Someone Gave You $1,000,000 dollars, what



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

would you do with it (include trains so this post doesn't get deleted  ?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd do something comfortably boring. Retire, buy a comfortable house with a large basement and a yard for the dog. Do the taking-care-of-the-family thing; spend the next few years alternating between travel and putting together a magnificent *train layout* and enjoy life. I'd live small and comfortable---living large runs through the money too fast and makes you a target. I'd also look for some cross-country and European *train excursions* to take.:thumbsup:


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Reckers said:


> I'd do something comfortably boring. Retire, buy a comfortable house with a large basement and a yard for the dog. Do the taking-care-of-the-family thing; spend the next few years alternating between travel and putting together a magnificent *train layout* and enjoy life. I'd live small and comfortable---living large runs through the money too fast and makes you a target. I'd also look for some cross-country and European *train excursions* to take.:thumbsup:


Good one. They say health means more than money (true) and ya can't buy love with it (debatable) but it sure can make life down here a whole lot more enjoyable.

I can see where at least $100,000 would go into the train setup I've always wanted.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tiger Woods says money can buy love, and lots of it!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

when you own 1M$ you never know what is going to be tommorow. the guide says to keep a towel handy, but i would invest in drinking straws and toothbrushes.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL

Some more cars, more trains, and a big property. 1M does not get you alot these days.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Retire Sooner. 

Find more train time.

Give me another, and I will start a Hobby shop


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

With this lousy economy, I know a lot of people who could be helped by catching up all their bills.

And of course, everyone I would help would get a great start on their own layouts!!



Jody


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tankist said:


> when you own 1M$ you never know what is going to be tommorow. the guide says to keep a towel handy, but i would invest in drinking straws and toothbrushes.


Hey! I never expected to hear about the guide on a train forum!


----------



## Eric97123 (Dec 13, 2009)

If I had a 1,000,000 
I'd buy you an exotic pet(like a llama or an emu) 
If I had a 1,000,000 We wouldnt have to eat Kraft dinner 
I'd but you some art ( A Picasso or a Garfunkel)


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

There's an old story about a Mexican who told a missionary he wished he had 1,000,000 pesos so he could give it to missions. 

The missionary asked the Mexican if he had 500,000 pesos would he give it to missions? He said yes, I would.

The missionary then asked him if he had 100,000 pesos would he give it to missions? Again he said yes.

The missionary asked him if he had a burro would he give it to missions. To this the Mexican replied NO! for you know very well I have a burro!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

A Garfunkel???


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Reckers said:


> A Garfunkel???


Exactly!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I asked because the only Garfunkel I'm aware of is Art. I understand he's a world-class set-shooter (basketball), but there's no place planned for him on my future layout. Personally, I'd go for a Henway in his place.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Reckers said:


> I asked because the only Garfunkel I'm aware of is Art. I understand he's a world-class set-shooter (basketball), but there's no place planned for him on my future layout. Personally, I'd go for a Henway in his place.


supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*What If?*

What If? HMMMM...lets see. The most obvious would be invest for the future...but the next Bernie Madoff might wreck those plans. Become a Survivalist and buy property in Montana,Wyoming or Idaho...build a large bomb shelter and wait for this years biggest bomb 2012 to arrive at my local theatre. Finally buy that collection of new MTH Steam Engines that you can't possibly afford nowadays. Finish my layout except it would be in a warehouse at about 1,000 square feet, I could see my wife and kids on occassion. What if.......oh well its fun to dream:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL*....if I have enough money to invest in survival real estate, it sure won't be in Montana, Wyoming, or Idaho! Nothing against those places (I've seen Wyoming and loved it), but I'd want something considerably warmer. In Kentucky, we don't shoot holes in the freezer because the wind starts getting to us!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A million bucks is not worth that much today. But....,

I would buy an Island. And put a real Steamer Line on it. 
An million alone wouldn't buy my island.

A CNJRR Camelback would do fine.

I would make my Island one gigantic living breathing train layout.

Make it a billion bucks and I would add an old steam tug and get one of the old rail barges to pickup my new rolling stock from the main land. And bring vacationers.

Put together 50 or so old cabooses for a house, some old RR generator cars, a few refrigerated cars, tankers for fuel and water. 

Also got to make sure my Island has a mountain with coal so I could fill a lot of cars for a coal train too. Operating mine, water tower,yard lights,flashing beacon,(for my whirlybird bird) etc.(all real one's mind you.)

Of coarse a passenger line too for the tourists. Heck set up another 50 cabooses for cabins to rent out.

Good looking women in half hula skirts to serve the guests too.

Now for a trillion bucks............:laugh:

Edit..........................................,
I forgot to add> you get a free week (for members only) when you book three weeks in advance for four weeks. 
An extra free week for the better half with a nice bikini. 

On Ed's island we have an optional nude side. 
And on the other side is clothes only. 

Security enforced by Big Ed!


All that set in a picturesque, balmy, sea green water, with white sandy beaches. (dolphins jumping in the water, tropical birds all over. Imported and hand trained to bring you that extra olive or cherry for your drink).
Like the scene in the beer commercial but better.

And the largest O/HO/N/running layout custom built in the world. People will come from around the world.

All that for what our government _isses away! 



A mere trillion that's all I need!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think I'd have that llama delivered to tankist's house, just to watch him wonder why! *L*


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

A million dollars.... Can't get much.. A decent sized house would be half a mill.

So..I'd settle for a house worth quarter a mill and put half a mill in a savings account and use the other quarter mill to build a big model train layout and use a bit to pay the bills and live life the way I do now.. with no big spending. 

A basement is the best place to build such a layout. At least I think so. 

If there was more money in for it.. A warehouse would be most fitting for a large layout.


----------

